# Good labs at the moment?



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

As the title says really, haven't popped in for a while, been crazy busy at work.

Starting a long ester TTM blend start of December.

Got a bunch of androxine stocked up ill kick off with, want to get some test base and a oral, might do a handful of dbol too, haven't ran that in years.

Got access to Apollo at the moment but can get most labs a few months back.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Jabbed 2.5ml Infiniti TTM500 (all Enanthate esters) last night... Minimal PIP is obviously all I can report right now!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Never ran infiniti but always seem to hear good things.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Interested to hear this also.

My currently running magnum pharma test plex , shpynx mast e and androlics

just doing some reading up on magnum pharma and didn't find much on it except some guy running it down. Anyone used it and rate it?? Currently 3weeks in


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

herc said:


> Interested to hear this also.
> 
> My currently running magnum pharma test plex , shpynx mast e and androlics
> 
> just doing some reading up on magnum pharma and didn't find much on it except some guy running it down. Anyone used it and rate it?? Currently 3weeks in


Used their test 300 and was the best I have yet (used sphinx - 2nd best, noble and infinit).

The infiniti was bunk and noble had incredibly bad PIP.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> Interested to hear this also.
> 
> My currently running magnum pharma test plex , shpynx mast e and androlics
> 
> just doing some reading up on magnum pharma and didn't find much on it except some guy running it down. Anyone used it and rate it?? Currently 3weeks in


Test plex is great mate :thumb:



Drogon said:


> Used their test 300 and was the best I have yet (used sphinx - 2nd best, noble and infinit).
> 
> The infiniti was bunk and noble had incredibly bad PIP.


what infiniti test have you ran mate?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Test plex is great mate :thumb:
> 
> what infiniti test have you ran mate?


their test e 250.

Was from a v reliable source and am almost certain was bunk. I didn't get bloods, but went from magnum when I ran out to infiniti...within 2.5 weeks, libido down, felt like crap, lethargic, gym sessions felt awful.

Pinned sphinx t400 and within a fortnight felt much better again.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> their test e 250.
> 
> Was from a *v reliable source* and am almost certain was bunk. I didn't get bloods, but went from magnum when I ran out to infiniti...within 2.5 weeks, libido down, felt like crap, lethargic, gym sessions felt awful.
> 
> Pinned sphinx t400 and within a fortnight felt much better again.


same as magnum?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

If you can get Alpha Pharma, Pharmacom or Medtech I would go for them, a bit more expensive but really reliable.

Mid tier would be Infiniti, Appollo and ROHM.

Low tier would be Excel.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> If you can get Alpha Pharma, Pharmacom or Medtech I would go for them, a bit more expensive but really reliable.
> 
> Mid tier would be Infiniti, Appollo and ROHM.
> 
> Low tier would be Excel.


Agree apart from Rohm... if you get legit Rohm and no you are getting proper rohm it can be fantastic. Jordan Peters has only used Rohm for last 6-9 months and look at him :lol: Think Dark Sim uses Rohm too


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Only ever used ROHM's Tri-Tren (oils wise) and it was some serious gear.

Had to come off it because it ****ed with my mind so much lol.

Had mixed experience with Infiniti up to this cycle, liked their T500, the Tren Ace was ok, got big lumps from their T400 so switched to Noble which seemed alright but nothing spectacular.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

sphinx is doin the job for me atm


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> same as magnum?


No bud, fortunately.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Test plex is great mate :thumb:
> 
> what infiniti test have you ran mate?


Cheers bro - Just read a thread on magnum got me worried as i also had a split amp. Popped it and it shattered on me - thankfully it didnt go in the amp and was able to use it.

mind i read up i should be dosing it more than once a week as it has short esters in it. Might bump it to 3amps a week.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> Cheers bro - Just read a thread on magnum got me worried as i also had a split amp. Popped it and it shattered on me - thankfully it didnt go in the amp and was able to use it.
> 
> mind i read up i should be dosing it more than once a week as it has short esters in it. Might bump it to 3amps a week.


Mon &Thu was fine for me mate. I got myself an amp splitter... loads better


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Pharmacom.

Expensive but for a good reason


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

sphinx is still giving me decent results on cruise dose, actually took delivery today of another x2 TestE250.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Sphinx, Wildcat good labs that I'm using at the moment. Although I'd easily jump on Alpha Pharma if I could get.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

herc said:


> is this what you are running?? Is this legit pharma gear or a polished up ugl?
> 
> View attachment 117705


UGL, not pharma


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nara said:


> UGL, not pharma


Pharmacon it's ugl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apollo is smashing it for me atm. Used their tren to cut and their test to cruise and was very happy. Never had any bunk Apollo stuff.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nara said:


> UGL, not pharma


any good ??


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

herc said:


> any good ??


yes.

Smooth as a baby's bottom.

Geneza also felt well dosed but with a damn nasty pip from the eo.

Can't say I rated their (pharmacom) orals much though. Which was unusual.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Infiniti Was Bunk.

Alpha Pharma Cant Go Wrong.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Uk - global solutions (gsl) and medabolics

international - balkan


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone used or heard of Zaralone at'al,,


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

AsItIs said:


> Infiniti Was Bunk.
> 
> Alpha Pharma Cant Go Wrong.


I loved alpha pharma but every online source and local seller I know is clean out 

currdntly rinning magnum pharma plex


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

apollo aswell...on their long ester rip and its rocket fuel


----------



## duke nukem (Nov 25, 2015)

magnum has been my go source of test for a good few months along with a few sphinx bits and done well. will be using gsl and alliance for this next run


----------



## duke nukem (Nov 25, 2015)

TAFFY said:


> anyone used or heard of Zaralone at'al,,


years ago mate, was ok at best. much better out there ime.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

sadman said:


> apollo aswell...on their long ester rip and its rocket fuel


was going to go for the 450 es 750mg each + plus another 500mg test or so.

ran the torrip 301 / rip 240, both where fuel.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

iam on 2ml of 450 es and 1 ml of 450 e potent stuff .. rip 240 run it aswell top suff


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

sadman said:


> iam on 2ml of 450 es and 1 ml of 450 e potent stuff .. rip 240 run it aswell top suff


Im gonna be running 4ml 450es, 2ml sust, and some test base / tren base I reckon.

Hating the ED jabs though so I may drop the test / tren. Got so much androxine though lol.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Im gonna be running 4ml 450es, 2ml sust, and some test base / tren base I reckon.
> Hating the ED jabs though so I may drop the test / tren. Got so much androxine though lol.


4 ml damn bro 1g tren you sick ...


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Dimension labs is where the party's at


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rohm

Gsl

All I will stick with get both at great prices and both have good feedback over years.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

sadman said:


> 4 ml damn bro 1g tren you sick ...


There are 2 blends, one is 150mg all around, the one im using, the other is 200mg tren or something. Ill run 600 + some tren base. I don't tend to get sides from tren thank god, some warmer feeling at night, sweat a bit more obviously, but no night terrors or any barmy stuff like people have.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Pharmacom.
> 
> Expensive but for a good reason


Wanted to try this but always put off by high prices with online sellers ... but black Friday discounts made it almost the same as standard ugl prices. Ordered some sust, test e, tbol and dbol. Hoping for good things


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone heard of hormONE labs ?

iv asked this a few times

No one seems to know lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mikel123 said:


> Anyone heard of hormONE labs ?
> 
> iv asked this a few times
> 
> *No one seems to know lol*


Well there is your answer bud...lol.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Brillo said:


> Wanted to try this but always put off by high prices with online sellers ... but black Friday discounts made it almost the same as standard ugl prices. Ordered some sust, test e, tbol and dbol. Hoping for good things


message me details as per


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Well there is your answer bud...lol.


I know lol !

Its just a guy pretty well known in the sport led me to the guy that I bougt it off , he only had the above mentioned and precision labs

it was my first cycle and I got bored and added loads more stuff in so its hard to say how good that lab is , so I'm just wondering if anyone else had had experiance with it


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Getting great results with Alliance Healthcare, Infiniti and Pharmacom.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

lewishart said:


> There are 2 blends, one is 150mg all around, the one im using, the other is 200mg tren or something. Ill run 600 + some tren base. I don't tend to get sides from tren thank god, some warmer feeling at night, sweat a bit more obviously, but no night terrors or any barmy stuff like people have.


yeah the 450 es has 250 tren e and the 450e has 150 tren e ..same here touch wood iam on 650 tren only bad is the night sweats wich is kind weird (winter ffs) and acid reflux anyways have a good ride my man


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

herc said:


> I loved alpha pharma but every online source and local seller I know is clean out
> 
> currdntly rinning magnum pharma plex


there's an online source who has some alpha left although not much


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Anyone heard of hormONE labs ?
> 
> iv asked this a few times
> 
> No one seems to know lol


do you mean hormone one ? If so think there's a guy on another forum tested them , came out good.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> I know lol !
> 
> Its just a guy pretty well known in the sport led me to the guy that I bougt it off , he only had the above mentioned and precision labs
> 
> it was my first cycle and I got bored and added loads more stuff in so its hard to say how good that lab is , so I'm just wondering if anyone else had had experiance with it


Precision and HormONE are very very good labs although i think they have both stopped producing now mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> do you mean hormone one ? If so think there's a guy on another forum tested them , came out good.


yeah , was ages ago I used them so forgot the proper name ,

that's cool I just wish I knew more people had use them lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> yeah , was ages ago I used them so forgot the proper name ,
> 
> that's cool I just wish I knew more people had use them lol


they tested good so if it were me and I had acess to them providing the prices were right I wld go with it. The labs that everyon else are using or rrcomending usually tend to be the most pushed labs and bot neccessarily the best.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> they tested good so if it were me and I had acess to them providing the prices were right I wld go with it. The labs that everyon else are using or rrcomending usually tend to be the most pushed labs and bot neccessarily the best.


that's true that's mate


----------



## Sprocks (Mar 28, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> If you can get Alpha Pharma, Pharmacom or Medtech I would go for them, a bit more expensive but really reliable.
> 
> Mid tier would be Infiniti, Appollo and ROHM.
> 
> Low tier would be Excel.


do you mean meditech or is medtech a totally differant lab ?


----------



## Sprocks (Mar 28, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> If you can get Alpha Pharma, Pharmacom or Medtech I would go for them, a bit more expensive but really reliable.
> 
> Mid tier would be Infiniti, Appollo and ROHM.
> 
> Low tier would be Excel.


do you mean meditech or is medtech a totally differant lab ?


----------

